# Candy's Journal



## Candy (Jan 12, 2004)

I am going to post my diet each day and any activity - please feel free to leave comments or advice - I want and need some help tweaking my diet and training routine.

today 1/12/04

1. - one egg five whites
       1/2 c. oatmeal

2.  - MRP 
        10 almonds

3.  - 4oz. chicken or salmon
      w/ 2 cups green salad
      No dressing 
      or
      4 oz. chicken or salmon
      w/ 2 or 3 oz. red potatoes or brown rice

4. - Protein Shake
 - workout

5.  - 4oz. chicken or a can of tuna


----------



## Candy (Jan 12, 2004)

oops - not done.
5.  4 oz. chicken or can of tuna
     veggies unlimited

6.  (before bed)
     Protein Shake
     1. TBS. Natty PB


----------



## atherjen (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Candy!  good to see you started a journal! 
diet looks great and well planned. one suggestion that I might make is to add in a carb source after your training. old fashioned oats, sweet potatoes/yams or brown rice.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh forgot to ask.. what are your current goals?


----------



## Candy (Jan 12, 2004)

How about veggies?  I workout at around 5:30.  So when I get home its about 7 - too late????

My goal is to reach around 17-18%bf
im at 23%  yuck.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 12, 2004)

no 7pm is not too late to have carbs, as long as its right after training! its important to replinish glycogen stores. 
A couple more suggestions, make meal 4 a whole food meal if you can.. meaning chicken or something, not a shake. that wont leave you with a steady flow of amino acids in your blood during training, risking putting yourself in a catabolic state. have the protein shake post workout along with a carb source. veggies are too fiberous and not complex enough to fully replinish glycogen stores.


----------



## Candy (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh.  Okay.  Thanks is my goal reasonable w/ this diet?


----------



## Candy (Jan 13, 2004)

Okay so full after meal five yesterday - I skipped meal six.

Today so far:

1.  One egg plus 4 whites
      1/2 c.  oatmeal w/ splenda and cinnamon

2.  Protein shake

3.  4 oz.  Chicken


----------



## Candy (Jan 13, 2004)

Okay so full after meal five yesterday - I skipped meal six.

Today so far:

1.  One egg plus 4 whites
      1/2 c.  oatmeal w/ splenda and cinnamon

2.  Protein shake

3.  4 oz.  Chicken


----------



## Candy (Jan 13, 2004)

why do i submit before I'm ready???????


Anyway - Meal three is 4 oz. chicken w/ 10 almonds

I have not added any carbs to any meal after meal one I know this is wrong.......  but its hard.

Any suggestions anyone??????


----------



## Candy (Jan 14, 2004)

Yesterday was cardio day by the way.

Meal four was 4 oz. chicken and one can of tuna
Meal five as a low carb tortilla w/ chicken , onions and one TBS. salsa.

Today is leg day.
Cardio this morning 

Meal one - 1/2 c. oatmeal w/ 1 scoop protein powder
Meal two - tuna w/ 10 almonds
Meal three 8 oz. chicken
Meal four - fish and veggies
Meal five - protien shake w/ 1 tbs. natty pb

any suggestions?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

looks good to me!  although one suggestion/addition.. are you getting any carbs immediatly after training?


----------



## Candy (Jan 14, 2004)

No - but I will today.   I am a little frightened of carbs but that is because I have always kept a close eye on them.  I will tonight.  Um.  I dont even think I have anything besides oatmeal in the house!  Well, besides veggies.  What are some good carb sources?  

Thank you  - no one else leaves any suggestions for me.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

make sure you get in those carbs post workout hun. oatmeal is perfect! thats what I like to have along with a shake. dont worry about those carbs after training, they will be readily used.. your muscles will suck them right up after training! 
some other good carb sources besides the fiberous veggies are sweet potatoes/yams, brown rice, beans/legumes, bran. post workout though you want to keep the fiber relativly low.. so the bran and beans arent a good choice at that time.


----------



## Candy (Jan 14, 2004)

huh.  Okay!  Should I ditch the oatmeal in meal one? 

Another thing - where can I find the info on twinpeaks carb cycling diet?

Thanks again.   You give great advice!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Looking good!!  What's your stats?


----------



## Candy (Jan 14, 2004)

okay.......I am 5'5.   140 and 23% bodyfat.  



i know.  I'm ashamed.  It's climbing back down however very very slowly.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

hun dont be ashamed! and dont compare yourself to others. do this for yourself, stay focused and motivated and you will reach your goals! we're here for you! 

-no dont get rid of the oatmeal in meal 1. its fine. 

for the article on Twin Peaks Carb cycling diet, go to http://www.avantlabs.com/main.php 
under "online magazine -past issues" .. 
its under Issue #15: September 04, 2003 
 I think that you might enjoy that sort of diet! works very well


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

Oh I just emailed the link of the article to you as well!


----------



## Candy (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for the motivation.  You've really helped me ya know.  I appreciate it a bunch.

Thank you.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

you're very welcome hun  thats what we're all here for...to support one another!


----------



## Candy (Jan 15, 2004)

Okay today - 

Meal one - 1 egg 4 whites
                  1/2 c. oats.

meal two - 4 oz. chicken 11 almonds

Meal three - can of tuna

meal four   - can of tuna (i know its all i have at work today)

meal five - oatmeal w/ scoop of PP

meal six - if i eat meal six P. Shake w/ 1 TBS natty pb.

Today is back and bi's.  

Whattya think?  i got the carbs after the workout this time.........


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 15, 2004)

GEt on the tread mill and run as fast as you can and go untill you can not go any more.  LOL  JK  your diet plan looks good just create a base and then add or subract from there,  If you fine your weight losss has stalled some people drop caloire, insome cases you may need to increase caloires. Just experiment with it and be consistant and you will be  fine


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Candy *_
> Okay today -
> 
> Meal one - 1 egg 4 whites
> ...




 looks great hun! 
and yes carbs after training.. dont forget!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

opps one last thing that I just noticed.. wheres the green veggies?


----------



## Candy (Jan 21, 2004)

Tuesday - 
No Carb Day

1 - 1 egg 4 whites

2 - Can of tuna w/ a handful of almonds

3 - 3 very small chicken breasts

4 - can of tuna

5- steak bits wrapped in lettuce and a low carb tortillia (5g)

it was just a cardio day anyway.  


Wed.

High Carb Day

1- 1 C. Oatmeal w/ 2 scoops PP

2 - Can of tuna w/ some almonds

3 - Salad w/ chicken no dressing

4 - Chicken and rice
workout - leg day!  
5 - Oatmeal w/ 1 SC. PP

Whatdayathink????   Oh yeah plus fish oil every meal.... Any suggestions?????


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey there Candy-- great journal!!: )
Eat more veggies 

Just wanted to tell you Hi--


----------



## Candy (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for the advice!  I know I know - I mostly get veggies at dinner I just forget to post them.  I dont count their calories.

Hello to you!  Thanks for visitin my journal!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

I agree with Stace, MORE green veggies hun!! 
I also think that you need a bit more fats on your no carb day. how about a Tbls of flax oil or natural peanut butter?


----------



## Candy (Jan 21, 2004)

Besides the fish oil???   Okay if you say so - one tbs.  Natty PB!!
Yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

Thanks!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

yes aside from the fish oil caps. try and get 10 fish caps and 2Tbls of another EFA


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

No Problem Candy-- I have been reading it- just been too busy at work to post!!! 

Yea- I agree-- add more fat!


----------



## Candy (Jan 21, 2004)

ugh.  This day has turned out very difficult for me.  Perhaps I am taking the high carb day too far - here is my diet so far today:

1- 1 cup oatmeal w/2 scoops PP

2- tuna w/ some almonds

3 - chicken (canned a big one) w/ mushrooms

4- 1 cup oatmeal 2 scoops PP

I am F-in stuffed.  I will be heading to the gym in an hour - am I taking the carbs too far?   After my workout I will have brown rice and chicken.

I have not really measured anything today just kind of poured stuff in a bowl - I figured from reading the article that I could take a day off from measuring and counting.  Am I mistaken????  I have to admit - that part was fun and very satisfying.  It seemed to relieve stress.

I've probably had way over my maint. in calories.......<nail biting>

sorry.  just a rant.  Had to get it out.  Good fun though - I'll post how I did at the gym today - its leg day!!!!!!!!!!!!  Not my fav but if your gonna eat your arse off its best for me on leg day.


----------



## Candy (Jan 21, 2004)

I understand about being busy too Stacey - I'm at work too and its hard not to spend a good couple hours here.  lol.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

hey there Candy-- If I were you I would add some veggies to your meal when You get done working out-- like Green beans if you have them

Also maybe add an apple or grapefruit to one of your meals


----------



## Candy (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh I hear ya Candy!!!!


----------



## Candy (Jan 21, 2004)

thats how i feel right now.


----------



## Candy (Jan 21, 2004)

ooops.  See now I'm not very good at posting a diet.  W/ each carb meal I had some grapes. -  an apple does sound pretty yummy.  Well not right NOW, but maybe later.  Will do w/ those green beans!  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

Anytime honey!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

diet looks great hun! Dont let yourself get too caught up in the exact amounts of carbs and calories. let the diet plan work itself out. have faith in it and like you said yourself, it seemed to relieve stress!  
now just get some veggies and small fruit in there and you will make me a happy camper! hehe


----------



## Candy (Jan 22, 2004)

Okay today here goes - now I KNOW that bars are bad but I did not go home last night (hee hee) and all that was in his house were some Protein Bars so....

Meal One - Oatmeal 1/2 c. w/ 1 scoop PP + a couple grapes

Meal Two - Protein Bar

Meal Three - can of tuna w/ 1 hardboiled egg w/ some almonds

here is how it will go for the rest of the day:

Meal Three - same as meal one w/ out almonds 

Meal Four - chicken w/ brown rice and green beens

Meal Six - protein shake w/ 1 TBS. Natty pb

okay I added more fats - OH yeah plus fish oil at every meal.

ok?????


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

looks great aside from that bar.. but your excused this time!


----------



## Candy (Jan 22, 2004)

Cool.  I feel really really guilty.  I feel like I ate a candy bar.   Oh well.  I mess up every freakin day.  I have no idea what its like to go through the day w/ out guilt.

Oh well.      I'm off to get my wig split!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

hun it was only a protein bar, it wasnt as if you had a huge ice cream sundae(mmmm that would be good tho. haha). 
remeber tomarrow is another day, and the occasional slip up's are not going to kill you.


----------



## Candy (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah.  But tomorrow is the start of a weekend.  The hardest two days all week......  I used to dread them cuz I was always running around and it seemed like I cheated no matter how hard I tried - and I would just be discouraged and vow to stay home all weekend by myself and if I did that I could not get to the gym and then I was like, Cindy , hey come on now.  Sheesh.  Get a freakin life already.  Live a little.    Weekends are fun again.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

I think your doing great honey!!!!


----------



## Candy (Jan 23, 2004)

Okay I followed the diet for yesterday except these things.  Meal four was at 3:00 - and  I was at the gym <not working out the whole time - running my mouth-> till eight!  I was starving by then and my last meal was this.  

1 low carb tortillia w/ brown rice and cajun turkey w/ some onions and some brown rice on the side w/ about 2 handfuls of peanuts.  Oh yeah - and a whole can of green beans........ the big ones. 

My stomach hurt so bad when I was done and I felt soooo horrible I almost decided I would never eat again!  lol.

Anyway today is a no carb day so I should feel better and less well, fat.      I think it was the many peanuts that made me feel full.  I should make sure not to wait so long between meals so I am not starving and overeat.  

Plus yesterday all I did was chest and something hurt really bad I had such a bad workout - thats discouraging I like it when I work hard and when i dont.......  
Today :

Meal One - Protein Shake 

Meal Two - tuna w/ almonds

Meal Three - tuna + suggestions???  I dont have anything here I'm at work and I have not been home all week.  Not since Monday.  All I have is a lifetime supply of tuna.  lol

I'll post more later.  
Now that I think about it I should have done chest today and back and bi's yesterday.... low carb day today.   Wonder how I'll do........................


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

I like tuna, slightly grilled with a few veggies and then put on lettuce and drizzled with some olive oil  good stuff. 

Its good to see that your aware of taking too long between meals and the effects that it causes. todays another day hun and its all about learning from our mistakes and making improvments that way 

how is the injury this morning?? was it your rotar cuffs (shoulders?) ? Take it easy on it and let it repair.. hope its better soon!


----------



## Candy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I know but its funny - you said tommorrows another day YESTERDAY!  lol.

Yeah - its been like this for a couple month now and it wont go away.  My sister says its tendonitis (sp?) I dont know but its a pain in my arse - sometimes I can't move my arms at all.  I think its my shoulders I'd go to a doctor but what can they do?  

Thanks though!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Candy *_
> Yeah I know but its funny - you said tommorrows another day YESTERDAY!  lol.
> 
> Yeah - its been like this for a couple month now and it wont go away.  My sister says its tendonitis (sp?) I dont know but its a pain in my arse - sometimes I can't move my arms at all.  I think its my shoulders I'd go to a doctor but what can they do?
> ...



heheh I guess I like to offer alota support. but today is another day! HAHA  

ahh I would def go see a doctor!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey Candy.. how are you doing hun?


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2004)

i'm good thanks.  Busy at work - have NO time to post.  doing good though!        breakfast today was the usual oatmeal w/ one scoop PP.

Did good all weekend except ate italian on Sunday.   Oh was it good too.  Oh well it was a high carb day..... 

I just got a puppy last night.  A basset hound.  He's sooo cute and wrinkly.   Lazy too.  I've never seen a dog so freakin lazy.  I guess I can forget the morning jogs w/ him!   His name is Flash.  Hee hee


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

Flash for a lazy pup? haha 
awww thats so cute that you got a puppy!! I want one SOO bad!  someday when I have better living arrangments. 

mmm italian! hope you enjoyed. an occasional slip is alright.. have to live life sometimes eh!  
Hope everything is going well! take care hun and try to update when you can.


----------



## Candy (Jan 29, 2004)

Okay today is NO carb day (getting behind on posting)  sometimes I forget to work while I'm at work.......... 

Breakfast 1 egg w/ eggwhites

Thats it so far today.  I would post everything I have PLANNED for my diet today but somehow I always end up eating something else.... so I'll post tonight.  

Plus tonight is back and bis.   fun day today I'm happy.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

glad to hear your having a good day hun!! 

keep us updated often if you can!


----------



## Candy (Jan 29, 2004)

OKAY HERE is today's diet:

1 - 5 whites one egg

2- tuna w/ 1 can green beens w/ low carb tortillia

3 - same as 2 w/ out green beens

4 - mac. nuts  (yum)

5 - 1 tbs. natty pb <evil laugh>

thats it so far.  Not the greatest but not too bad.  I'm off to the gime.  

see ya in a little bit.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

wheres the protein in meals 4 and 5??


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2004)

nowhere.      I'm not hungry.


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2004)

but anyways.      I'll do better today.    Thanks.


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2004)

okay today 

1 - Low carb toast w/ Protein shake and a smidge of natty pb  

2 - tuna w/ low carb tortillia

3 - chicken salad  topped w/ lottsa veggies   yum

4 - protein shake w/ tbs. natty pb

5 - dont know yet.  Playin it by ear today.  Iknow im askin for trouble !     

btw  hello......................


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2004)

oh yeah i put a hardboiled egg on my salad.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

looks great for today hun!! just so long meal 5 is alike!  

how do you like those low carb breads/tortillas?


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think they are great actually.  I grilled one on the foreman and made my own version of a grilled stuft burrito (taco bell) one time and it was so yummy.  It was really late on a Saturday night and instead of everyone heading to taco bell - I made those w/ the low carb tortillia, cut chicken breast, a smidge of brown rice and some ff cheese, onion and lettuce, and whala!  Popped in on the Foreman and you have a Grilled Stuft Burrito!      Yummy Yummy

The bread is not so good.  I never eat that - plus I cant afford it.


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2004)

I cant seem to find low carb wraps anywhere!! Your wraps sound real yummy! Ive found the lc bread, its not too bad! Diet is looking good Candy-nice name!!! Havent had any in a while, a good thing for me!


----------



## Candy (Feb 2, 2004)

My local grocery store has the tortillas but I think you can buy them online.   

I am doing low carb all week because the weather is so bad here I'm afraid to drive to the gym - so just in case I dont I wont feel too guilty.  - but i should!

Today I'll post my diet later on in the evening.

Hi everyone.


----------

